# Aquasoil Dellema (not what you think)!



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I had some AS I in a cooler that I was cycling for the ammonia release. It was in the cooler for a couple of weeks when I had a party at my home. Needless to say it got dumped out onto my lawn. I though it was a loss. After I grew tired of seeing it in my grass and slightly on my patio so after it dried I decided to employ my shop vac. I vaccuumed it all up to the best of my ability and threw it in the cooler with more water in hopes of salvaging it.

Does anyone see any issues with this? I have my lawn treated by Scotts for weed control and fertilization, but other then that nothing else goes on my lawn.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

The weed control and fertilization would be my main concern. How long had it been since you'd applied a treatment and how long is a treatment supposed to last? 

Perhaps rinse the AS several times and then set up a small container with it and a few pieces of plants and maybe a couple of snails for a few weeks as an intensive bottle test to see how it works out. That way you don't risk a whole aquarium with plants and critters you really care about.


----------

